# Photo Manipulations of Miniature Cities in Cups



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2014)

Photo manipulations of miniature cities in cups, kinda cool...http://www.boredpanda.com/creative-photo-manipulations-of-miniature-cities-in-cups/



> The project ‘A Place To Go, Please’ visually communicates the relationship between various drink cultures and their associated personalities with the use of creative editorial photography and intricate photo editing techniques.
> In Paris, a lipstick-stained wine glass conjures up a dreamy date night in the French capital, while London pays homage to the typical afternoon tea, enjoying a butter scone over a light read.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 16, 2014)

Very cool, but I resent Starbucks being a representation of my old stomping ground.  LOL


----------

